

Show HN : Multiple user roles gem for Rails apps - kurenn88
https://github.com/IcaliaLabs/acts_as_user

======
edolopez
Looks good dude! Keep up the good work!

~~~
kurenn88
Thanks man! it was an issue we had at the company

